# What we see is an officer of the law



## hseyin

What we see is an officer of the law with a merit that is rarely found in honest men: courage

my translations are ;
Nadiren dürüst insanlarda bulunan bir meziyetiyle -ki ceseret- gördüğümüz kanun adamıdır.

or 
Gördüğümüz kanun adamı, dürüst insanlarda nadiren bulunan bir  meziyetiyle birlikte var : cesaret

are both of them correct or which ones correct is that should explain to me.Thanks for take the time  to me. I want for your answer.


----------



## Revontuli

Hi,

I'd say:

Gördüğümüz_(What we see)_, dürüst adamlarda nadiren bulunan bir meziyete sahip_(with a merit that is rarely found in honest men)_ bir kanun adamıdır_(an officer of the law)_: Cesaret.


----------



## miraculeuse

*Merhaba, 

Cümleleriniz pek içime sinmedi. Kendiminki de süper bir çeviri olmadı ama şunu önerebilirm :

"Bir kanun adamında erdemle gördüğümüz , dürüst bir insanda nadiren rastladığımız  : cesarettir "

 * özne-yüklem şeklinde uygun bir cümle yapmak için virgüle ihtiyaç duydum*


----------



## miraculeuse

**  ilk bakışta yüklem "is an officer" kısmındaymış gibi görünüyor. Ama bence
" : courage " kısmında aslında gizli bir "is" var. O yüzden ben yüklemi türkçede "kanun adamıdır" olarak değil "cesarettir" olarak seçtim.*


----------



## already in use

Benim de içime sinmedi 
Aşağıdaki gibi bir çeviri uygundur diye düşünüyorum.

"Cesaret: Bir kanun adamında gördüğümüz; dürüst insanlarda ender rastlanan bir meziyettir."


----------



## Revontuli

Ben şöyle düşünüyorum:

"Cesaret" cümledeki "merit" kelimesinin açıklamasıdır. "What we see" nin yüklemi de "is" olduğu için "Gördüğümüz X'dir" olarak çevirdim ben. Eğer "What we see _*in*_ an officer of the law..._*is*_" olsaydı, o halde yüklemi "cesarettir/meziyettir" olarak çevirebilirdik.


----------



## miraculeuse

Ezgi Revontuli said:


> Gördüğümüz_(What we see)_, dürüst adamlarda nadiren bulunan bir meziyete sahip_(with a merit that is rarely found in honest men)_ bir kanun adamıdır_(an officer of the law)_: Cesaret.



*Haklısın in yok gerçekten de. Ama aklıma şey takıldı : 

«Gördüğümüz.........bir kanun adamıdır : cesaret » biraz garip olmuyor mu?*


----------



## hseyin

Dear Ezgi, i want to give you relevant paragraph of this sentences for paragraph unity. Because This sentences in a paragraph must be relevant to the main idea. 

( "Gördüğümüz_(What we see)_, dürüst adamlarda nadiren bulunan bir meziyete sahip_(with a merit that is rarely found in honest men)_ bir kanun adamıdır_(an officer of the law)_: Cesaret." )  I agree on this description. My first translation is as same as this translation. ( cesaretli bir kanun adamı olduğunu vurgulamak istedim)

   " What Hanefi Avcı did, by risking his person and his career, perfectly defines the model I refer to. What we see is an officer of the law with a merit that is rarely found in honest men: When his courage is coupled with a penchant for intelligence, Hanefi Avcı represents the model we seek for our future."  was written by Mümtaz Türköne.


Have a nice day, ezgi and miraculeuse.


----------



## macrotis

İngilizce yazıldığında çok güzel duran bir cümle Türkçeye aynen çevrilince acayip hatta saçma sonuçlar çıkabilir (Ezgi işaret etmiş). Naçizane önerim yapıyı değiştirip, anlamı korumak. Onda dürüst insanlarda nadiren görülen bir meziyet var: cesaret.


----------



## hseyin

macrotis said:


> İngilizce yazıldığında çok güzel duran bir cümle Türkçeye aynen çevrilince acayip hatta saçma sonuçlar çıkabilir (Ezgi işaret etmiş). Naçizane önerim yapıyı değiştirip, anlamı korumak. Onda dürüst insanlarda nadiren görülen bir meziyet var: cesaret.




Thanks macrotis, for take the time to me. Good working.


----------



## Revontuli

Thank you for providing more context, Hseyin.

You're right, Macrotis. The other translations given by other friends can work very well too, but I didn't want to make changes on it without having the main idea of the relevant paragraph. Now that we've got it, I agree with all of your suggestions.

Revi


----------



## hseyin

Yes ezgi but when i provided more context i get a message from forum manager. He says "I am afraid that you misunderstood the purpose of this forum. We are not a free translation and proofreading service" so that i didn't want to write relevent paragraph. I wish  i had given relevent paragraph before sending message. Excuse me.


----------

